# Help w/HVAC



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a good person who can repair a gas furnace? I'm located in Penscola.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats wrong with it? Or what is it not doing?


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

The gas regulator/valve is not letting gas to the main burners. The pilot lights, kicks off and lights again, without the main burners ever getting gas. Thats about all i know.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Call Lee Mechanical and Plumbing. He's a good friend of mine, even if he doesn't fish. It's Gary at 380-6932. He does just about all of my HVAC and Plumbing work for my residential and commercial jobs.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Two in the same week......

http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic481761-3-1.aspx#bm481858


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Depending on your furnace but that is an expensive part. Mine was $250. 

Call SPLITTINE for the part. I didn't get my part from him, he didn't have it in stock and was gonna have to order it. A cold spell was coming and I needed it that day but he can get it for you. He may even have yours in stock, just not mine.



Let me rephrase that, He did have the part I needed. I needed the board but just replaced the whole thing, board and value to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (12/15/2009)*Depending on your furnace but that is an expensive part. Mine was $250.
> 
> Call SPLITTINE for the part. I didn't get my part from him, he didn't have it in stock and was gonna have to order it. A cold spell was coming and I needed it that day but he can get it for you. He may even have yours in stock, just not mine.










Cold spell in Florida......You got to be kidding


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

OK RON, It was suppose to be in the high 30's and low 40's for a couple of nights. LOL!!!!!!!!!

I could have sucked it up for a couple of night but I couldn't suck up the complaining from Niki. :banghead


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Forget it Murph, Ron got ya. Kind of like Scott's touche' on Chris' van at the chimney.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I might be giving gary a call.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have a tripped roll out switch. It's a safety that will not allow the main gas valve to open and light the burners. I'll be glad to come look at it for you (I'm a Service Tech) just shoot me a pm.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *dorado74 (12/21/2009)*Sounds like you have a tripped roll out switch. It's a safety that will not allow the main gas valve to open and light the burners. I'll be glad to come look at it for you (I'm a Service Tech) just shoot me a pm.




So I kinda got a second wind on trying to figure this thing out...



On the blower board, if I jump the 24v to the valve, the burners ignite. This is good news because it means I wont have to buy an expensive valve. I've checked the rollouts and they test good. I ebayed a new board for $50, but if that doesn't work I might be sending you that pm.



Once again, thanks everyone for the help and I will keep the people mentioned in mind if this thing completely defeats me.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Be careful! By you jumping the 24v straight to the valve you have bypassed ALL the safety switches on that furnace. Not telling you what to do, but I wouldn't run that furnace with no saftey's in place. Send me a PM, I will come look at it for you for free!


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *dorado74 (12/25/2009)*Be careful! By you jumping the 24v straight to the valve you have bypassed ALL the safety switches on that furnace. Not telling you what to do, but I wouldn't run that furnace with no saftey's in place. Send me a PM, I will come look at it for you for free!




Thanks, I'll PM you if replacing the fan board doesn't do it, but I am pretty confident that is the problem. Btw, I didn't run the furnace with the jumper wire; I was just testing the valve.


----------

